# Rem 700 SPS Varmint Stainless 22-250



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought I was going to use this rifle for a semi-custom SA build, but plans changed, so I'm selling my like new Rem. 700 SPS Varmint 22-250. It has less than 40 rounds down the barrel (I shot my .223 a lot more) and is in excellent condition. Very clean rifle.

26" stainless heavy barrel

Rifle is located in Idaho Falls, ID area.

Asking $625

PM me or send a text to Rob @ 208-680-5531

I need this gone so I can move on with my rifle build!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump- $600


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump- $580


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump - $550.

Really would like to sell so I can move on with my build.....


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sell raffle tickets for $25


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

22 Raffle tickets.... I would buy one... 1:22 odds beats my odds of drawing a moose tag for years!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nambaster and lunkerhunter- I'll put you both down for 11 tickets - greats odds right?! ;-)


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That would register on my wife's financial radar doplar thinger majig. At the moment I could go for 2 tickets and still fly undetected. I am just trying to figure out the logistics of sneaking into the house with a new rifle....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I am just trying to figure out the logistics of sneaking into the house with a new rifle....


Just tell her that it is for her. Been trying that one for 26 years and it hasn't worked yet.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Kinda like when Homer Simpson bought Marge a bowling ball with his name on it?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

As far as my wife is aware I am still currently "borrowing" or "keeping safe" a .308 that my old boss wanted me to "keep" for him... That was from a job that I had over 2 years ago. So that one is used up. I have already used the "I won this rifle" story so using that again has got to be real this time... 

Lol that simpsons episode is the greatest!


----------

